# Helft mal bitte, Wettbewerb



## massmann (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

bei uns im Betrieb wurde ein Wettbewerb ausgerufen, bei dem wir zum Thema Kundenorientierung ein Logo gestalten sollen, welches später dann auf Plakate, Bildschirmschoner, Flyer, etc. in Verbindung mit Ausbildung gedruckt wird. Es soll motivieren jeden Tag kundenorientiert zu handeln..... 

Vielleicht n Spruch dazu?

Leider habe ich mit sowas null Erfahrung und vielleicht hat jemand von euch n paar Tipps, was man alles beachten sollte oder vielleicht fällt euch wenigstens ein Motiv ein, an das man bei Kundenorietierung denkt?


----------



## fluessig (15. Dezember 2004)

Naja, was würde besser passen als ein zufriedener Kunde?

Du könntest einen Smiley machen, dessen Augen euer Firmensymbol sind, oä. Ich finde allerdings, dass du dir für einen Wettbewerb eigene Gedanken machen solltest.


----------

